# Brown "Dead" Spots on leaves?



## deadkndys (Aug 20, 2013)

So I noticed today that two of my plants have brown "Dead" spots on a few leaves.
hXXp://i.imgur.com/n81wYXA.jpg
hXXp://i.imgur.com/Z4IWr39.jpg

Soil Growers:
1. Are you growing from seed or clones? Seed

2. How old are your plants? 2-3 months.

3. How tall are your plants?
Ones a foot the other almost a foot.

4.  What size containers are they planted in? One is square and is 6 and a  half inches wide,8 inches long, and 8 inches high. The other one is  round and is 10 inches wide and 6 inches tall.

5. What is your soil mix? Kellogs patio mix

6.  How often do you water and what type of water do you use and how much  you give per watering? once every 4 days and I water until the soil is  saturated.

7. What is the pH of your water?7.0

8. What kind of fertilizer do you use and what is its NPK ratio? 
3-1.5-4  Pure blend pro ( I haven't fed them for about a week and a half to two  weeks due to getting nute burn on the lower leaves.)

9. Do you foliar feed or spray your plants with anything? No

10.  What kind of lights do you use and how many watts combined? (HPS, MH,  fluorescent, halogen, incandescent "plant lights") 150 watt hps

11. How close are your lights to the plants? 1- 1 and a half feet (one is taller then the other)

12. What size is your grow space in square feet? About 2-3 

13.  What is the temperature and humidity in your grow space? Usually stays  around 85-88 in the later afternoon and night but during the day it  stays at 90-92. Humidity is 30-40 percent.

14. What is the pH of the soil?7.0

15. Have you noticed any insect activity in your grow space?No


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 20, 2013)

Cal/mag is usually always the rust colored spots. Kellogg's brand soil is not a good choice. Either way whether it be that soil or a much better choice of Pro-mix, Sunshine#4, etc. You must add fine ground dolomite lime at a rate of 1.5 to 2 cups per cubic foot(7.4gal) of medium.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 20, 2013)

14. What is the pH of the soil?7.0

how u get that info?

run off? or soil test? i see going in 7.0 is a bit high your cutting close on cal mag cut off but others are left behind at 6.7 really you need to buy ph down atleast 

feeding nutes? line? 

we love pics as much as u love help


----------



## deadkndys (Aug 20, 2013)

14. What is the pH of the soil?7.0

how u get that info?
*Tested both the run of and soil with my pH test kit.*

run off? or soil test? i see going in 7.0 is a bit high your cutting close on cal mag cut off but others are left behind at 6.7 really you need to buy ph down atleast 

feeding nutes? line? 
*Pure blend pro vegetative formula  but I haven't fed them in about 2 weeks *
we love pics as much as u love help
*Pics are in the Imgur links i posted.*


----------



## Melvan (Aug 20, 2013)

7.0 is too high, you're having lock out, which is causing the cal/mag deficiency. Get it down to 6.5-6.8. 

You can start with a flushing of properly ph'd water, then give only properly ph'd water for a couple rounds, *no feed*. 

You need to mix your feed one hour before you use it, let it set for feeds to change ph of water, then test before watering and adjust to 6.5-6.8 If you are properly ph'ing deficiency should correct itself, but spots will not go away on leaves, feel free to remove them.

good luck.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 20, 2013)

i make like 3-10 gal for what evr plants and have a supply of consistent nuted water just check ph b4 feeds ans adjust then wait check feed

but like Melvin said do that 

go on ebay get atlas scientific pph up down like 20$ or just get down but bettter to get both tbh


e/Melvan

and imo lave teh leaves for the plant to finish it needs to live no leaves = no finish if u tug it falls fine dont go take a pair of scissors to it


----------



## Melvan (Aug 20, 2013)

I don't use scissors, I snap them off part way down the petiole with my fingers.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 22, 2013)

I agree on not pulling off dying leaves. Its not a critical thing either way but on any leaves that are dying off(that haven't been broken at the periole), the plant will suck any available nutrients out of them before discarding them. Again, its not a big deal either way but I let mine stay until they are about to fall off so that the plant has the chance to pull out what it wants.


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Aug 31, 2013)

What color are you other leaves? Light, medium and/or dark green? How about older compared to newer leaves?

I had some rust spots at beginning of flowering (skunk, NL) and added some dolomite lime, Mg, N. I had some very light green leaves and now my newer leaves are coming in dark green so I think they are feeding well.

GH Add Up solution is used for plants with nominal range of 5.5-6.5.


----------

